
The world's first solar-powered train - mfgs
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/byron-bay-to-get-worlds-first-solarpowered-train-courtesy-of-a-coal-baron-20170702-gx31yo.html
======
mfgs
The train only runs a return route of 3km on flat track. It looks as if the
train is battery powered with the batteries being charged from solar panels
both on the train and at the station. It seems unlikely that the train alone
could hold enough solar panels to keep the batteries charged, even when
factoring in time spent waiting at the station. Mains power can also assist in
charging the batteries when solar is inadequate (which is possibly all of the
time?).

This train was originally planned to be diesel powered but has now switched to
electric, I'm guessing due to protest from the local community.

